# Safari tres ralenti



## magoule (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours je suis confronté à un ralentissement très pénible sur safari, je suis sur un iMac 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5, Mac OS 10.8.2

Voici ce qui s'affiche dans Moniteur d'activité:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 en général quand ça se produit, c'est à cause d'*UN* onglet (un site) en particulier.

En fermant un à un les onglets, tout en surveillant le Moniteur d'activité, on peut identifier le coupable.

Flash est le plus souvent la cause (pub, animations...).

Avec les extensions AdBlock et ClickToFlash, on règle en principe le problème, sauf quelques exceptions.


----------



## magoule (26 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> en général quand ça se produit, c'est à cause d'*UN* onglet (un site) en particulier.
> 
> ...



C'est quand je suis sur Facebook, une explication ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Je ne peux pas te dire, parce que je ne connais pas Fessebouque. :rose:

Mais je te recommande chaudement AdBlock et ClickToFlash, si tu n'as pas encore.


----------



## magoule (26 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas te dire, parce que je ne connais pas Fessebouque. :rose:
> 
> Mais je te recommande chaudement AdBlock et ClickToFlash, si tu n'as pas encore.



Bon, merci de tes conseils, mais qui peut me dire pourquoi dès que je vais sur FB le compteur  "Contenu web safari" s'affole ? 

Par exemple là il est à 133Mo de mémoire réelle et 408 de mémoire virtuelle alors que quand je suis sur FB ça grimpe à 1,8 Go.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

As-tu des extensions à Safari ?

Si oui, teste en les désactivant, l'une après l'autre.

Quand on fait des recherches sur le Net, cette suggestion revient souvent.

Et à tout hasard, j'ai trouvé ça :

_ "I finally tracked the issue down to a Safari extension -- Facebook Purity. As soon as I uninstalled it, CPU use on Safari+Facebook dropped down to less than 10%.

I'm sure I was using an older version of FB Purity and that newer versions have most likely fixed this issue.

But I would say if your CPU gets pegged only when you visit a particular site, try disabling your Safari extensions one-by-one."_


----------



## magoule (26 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu des extensions à Safari ?
> 
> Si oui, teste en les désactivant, l'une après l'autre.
> 
> ...



ok, j'essaie dès demain !...


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Février 2013)

En effet même souci chez nous, ma fiancée utilise Facebook et cela fait swapper mon imac (grrr) du coup il faut de temps en temps fermer safari pour redonner du peps... Perso j'ai même trouvé mieux j'ai créer un service qui me permet de lancer la commander terminal "purge" qui permet de libèrer de la ram


----------



## magoule (27 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> En effet même souci chez nous, ma fiancée utilise Facebook et cela fait swapper mon imac (grrr) du coup il faut de temps en temps fermer safari pour redonner du peps... Perso j'ai même trouvé mieux j'ai créer un service qui me permet de lancer la commander terminal "purge" qui permet de libèrer de la ram



Peux-tu détailler ?

Sinon je constate que le problème ne se pose que sur Safari, sur Firefox tout marche très bien...


----------



## alinf34 (27 Février 2013)

En cas de surcharge de la RAM à cause d'applications gourmandes, il existe des pop-up gratuits qui permettent de libérer de de la RAM, comme Memory clean sur le MAS (gratuite ).

C'est plus ergonomique que de lancer le Terminal.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2013)

Via automator tu crées un service qui permet de lancer une commande terminal celle-ci étant "Purge"

Il suffit alors lorsqu'on veut libérer de la ram, faire service et tu choisis purge et hop problème réglé






Ensuite tu enregistres le service et l suffit alors de faire service depuis n'importe où et tu purge. exemple






Si besoin je peux te fournir le service automator, mais il est simple de le créer soit même si tu regarde la capture jointe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

magoule a dit:


> Sinon je constate que le problème ne se pose que sur Safari, sur Firefox tout marche très bien...


As-tu vérifié le comportement en désactivant d'éventuelles extensions de Safari ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2013)

Chez mo pas d'extensions pour safari est j'ai ce problème... c'est Facedebook qui produit ça lorsque on reste logué même sans être sur la page !!! la solution virer flash de son mac et ne plus faire de jeux sur facebook


----------



## subsole (27 Février 2013)

IL y a une MàJ Flash (11.6 r602) avec une ""pub""  
Peut-être que ça règlera le problème ? :sick:


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2013)

a voir, j'ai fait la mise à jour pour ma fiancée sur l'imac. Moi sur le MBP que je sis le seul à utiliser je n'ai pas installé flash


----------



## magoule (27 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Via automator tu crées un service qui permet de lancer une commande terminal celle-ci étant "Purge"
> 
> Il suffit alors lorsqu'on veut libérer de la ram, faire service et tu choisis purge et hop problème réglé
> 
> ...



Bon, je viens de créer le service et cela ne purge rien du tout, je dois juste écrire "purge" ?


----------



## subsole (27 Février 2013)

Si tu tapes _purge_ dans le Terminal, puis touche Return pour valider, ça donne quoi ?
Sinon, as tu testé la Màj Flash ?


----------



## magoule (27 Février 2013)

Bon, la solution c'est de désactiver toutes les extensions, puis de les remettre une par une, pour l'instant j'ai résolu mon problème...


----------



## subsole (28 Février 2013)

magoule a dit:


> Bon, la solution c'est de désactiver toutes les extensions, puis de les remettre une par une, pour l'instant j'ai résolu mon problème...



Quelle est l'extension fautive ?


----------



## magoule (28 Février 2013)

En fait j'en ai supprimé 3: une qui permettait de récupérer le son de YouTube en mp3, une autre pour des vidéos mais j'ai déjà oublié le nom, et une troisième dont je ne sais plus rien, c'est grave docteur ?...


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

grave non mais ça permet de savoir et peut-être d'aider d'autres qui seraient confronté au problème


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2013)

magoule a dit:


> En fait j'en ai supprimé 3: une qui permettait de récupérer le son de YouTube en mp3, une autre pour des vidéos mais j'ai déjà oublié le nom, et une troisième dont je ne sais plus rien, c'est grave docteur ?...



Non c'est pas grave, la preuve, nom poisson rouge s'en accommode très bien.^^

[YOUTUBE]sHVEAdBHT_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Non c'est pas grave, la preuve, nom poisson rouge s'en accommode très bien.^^
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sHVEAdBHT_g[/YOUTUBE]


quelle horreur
mais quelle horrrrrrrrreeeeeeuuuuuurrrrrr !
un poisson qui tourne en rond 
seul
si je pouvais je remplacerai tous les poissons rouges emprisonnés par des piranhas


----------



## mypiano-coach (3 Mars 2013)

Il existe sur le Mac AppStore des softs pour se rendre sur FB et qui suppriment certaines animations flash pour proposer une version mono fenêtre style mobile. Très utile quand l'internaute ne possède pas d'iPhone, iPad ou Touch.

Perso, FB utilisé à 90% sur idevice. Je vais sur mon Mac uniquement pour certaines gestions plus complexes de page ou publication sur le mur d'ami.


----------



## magoule (3 Mars 2013)

Pas d'idevice hélas chez moi...


----------

